# Solved: Copying music files to my phone



## Boothbay (Sep 28, 2008)

I have the LG L38C android phone and wanted to copy music files from my pc to it. I went according to the instructions on how to do this, and when I get to the point of dragging from the windows playlist to the storage Folder, I get a message that I need to enter a disc in order to do this...I do not know why it keeps asking me to do that and the result I cannot copy my files to it. The only thing that I recall that might have something to do with that message is that I moved all those files from windows media player which does have the option of burning a disc. That being said, why would that carry over to what I am trying to do now? Any ideas?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

where are the music files stored on the PC 
they are usually in the MUSIC folder 

you then drag to a folder from the phone - which you should see in windows explorer 

should not need to use windows media player at all
and should not be using a playlist 

moved to the andriod forum, as its not tech-news


----------



## Boothbay (Sep 28, 2008)

I had them in the Media player on my pc and moved them completely to another anon folder under the title of Audio folder. The fact that they were originally shown in my MP is why I can play them there.

you then drag to a folder from the phone - which you should see in windows explorer >>>>

you got that in reverse i am not wanting to copy from my phone.
BTW, how do i find the Android forum? I couldn't find one so i thought and do see others remarking Android questions here...


----------



## plodr (Jun 27, 2014)

http://forums.techguy.org/97-android-phones-tablets/


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

This thread has already been moved to the Android forum already.

You can just drag and drop the music you want from the music folder on your computer to the removal drive or MTP device that shows up in My Computer when you connect the phone.

If you want to use WMP then make sure the phone is showing up correctly in WMP: http://www.dummies.com/how-to/content/how-to-transfer-music-from-your-computer-to-an-and.html

https://support.google.com/googleplay/answer/1101500?hl=en-CA


----------



## Boothbay (Sep 28, 2008)

Thanx, but for some reason "Start sync" is greyed out and my phone does not show its connected, though I have it plugged into my usb port. I did manage to drag some music files to Sync List..and now am at a standstill.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Have you tried going through My Computer instead of WMP to copy the music to the phone? Are you enabled MTP on the phone when you connect it?


----------



## Boothbay (Sep 28, 2008)

This is frustrating. I seem to have two areas where some of my copied music show...up "Music" and "Play Music" folders on my phone. One may have one that the other folder does not, so when I insert my connection to the pc, two removable disks appear in My Computer and of course i cannot view one while the other is exposed. I would like to start over and get rid of either one of those folders, so I would only use one, but do not know how to get rid of one or both. Why some went to Music and the other to Play Music. One should have been enough. Why they created almost similiar apps is puzzling. I called them Folders didn't I? LOL


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Cut or copy and Paste the files on phone where you want them too.


----------



## Boothbay (Sep 28, 2008)

Yes, but these are apps that came pre-installed on the phone, and can't figure out how to get rid of one of them. It seems if I copy to one of them, somehow it gets on the other one too.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Yes, because you don't copy music to an App just like you don't copy music to a Program on the computer. You copy the music to a folder and any and all App, or Programs, are then able to see and play the music.


----------



## Boothbay (Sep 28, 2008)

Triple6 said:


> Yes, because you don't copy music to an App just like you don't copy music to a Program on the computer. You copy the music to a folder and any and all App, or Programs, are then able to see and play the music.


Perhaps I didn't say it correctly, but that is exactly what I did...copy to a folder and then the apps get it..but like I said, i have 2 apps that i mentioned in my previous post and somehow they seem to share the same music. I found out that in order to get rid of any pre-installed apps on an Android phone, i have to root my phone.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Could you just not use the second app if you don't like it? Music is the basic Android app unless it has been changed by LG, Play Music is the Google app and the default app on most new phones. 

There's actually no issue with having multiple music Apps just like on your PC you can have WMP and iTunes installed.

Depending on what app, yes you may need to root the phone if the uninstall option is not available under Settings -> Apps.


----------



## Boothbay (Sep 28, 2008)

Triple6 said:


> Could you just not use the second app if you don't like it? Music is the basic Android app unless it has been changed by LG, Play Music is the Google app and the default app on most new phones. >>>>
> 
> Yes, i would love to use just one app, but settings does not give me the option to remove any.
> 
> Depending on what app, yes you may need to root the phone if the uninstall option is not available under Settings -> Apps.


I never rooted an Android phone, being that this is my first one...what do I gain or lose by rooting?


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

http://mostly-tech.com/2012/02/06/the-pros-and-cons-of-rooting-your-android-device/


----------



## Boothbay (Sep 28, 2008)

Thanks for the link...interesting...pros and cons.


----------

